
10 Tricks to Appear Smart During Meetings - raulk
https://medium.com/conquering-corporate-america/10-tricks-to-appear-smart-during-meetings-27b489a39d1a
======
kodfodrasz
The worst managers/colleages I have ever had to work with used these "tricks".

Not only these are not working, but also contraproductive, and are a clear
sign of someone trying to appear relevant by using tricks. Nice way to spot
who the company needs to get rid of.

------
marenkay
... wondering when someone will notice that this is from a comedian.

------
sjellis
"6\. Ask “Will this scale?” no matter what it is

It’s important to find out if things will scale no matter what it is you’re
discussing. No one even really knows what that means, but it’s a good catch-
all question that generally applies and drives engineers nuts."

I've definitely been in that meeting.

------
jjuhl
As I see it, most engineers, developers etc (myself included) will instantly
label anyone using these "tricks" as the most stupid person in the room.

~~~
PappaPatat
That is most likely why marenkay wrote: ... wondering when someone will notice
that this is from a comedian.

------
soroso
This reminds me of a document, allegedly from CIA, teaching spies infiltrated
in decision committee and alike on how to derail meetings.

------
jrs235
She has a book of 100 tricks[1]. I bought it as a gag for my coffee table. My
retired father got many chuckles from it and said it is filled with things he
had seen.

[1] [http://amzn.to/2vAebzP](http://amzn.to/2vAebzP)

------
hprotagonist
nicely parodied in Black Books many years ago:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1WGrmTJnfIg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1WGrmTJnfIg)

------
vortico
From 2014, which explains why I've seen this list somewhere before.

------
relics443
I feel like this was lifted from somewhere else...

